# Contract coding



## TSmith9672 (Jul 15, 2009)

Hi All,

I have been unsuccessful at finding a coding job and now considering going into business for myself. Can anyone give me so start up pointers on how to get clients, how much to charge, what services are lucrative, etc.

I am so frustrated and need an income, so any help would be appreciated.


----------

